# Board Scrap, What should I do?



## bagus (Jun 22, 2010)

what should I do with these kind of scrap, I get 2 kg of it for free this morning. 
Should I just throw them in AP and then dissolve the gold in HCl-Cl like steve finger video or I should treat it in a different way?

Thanks before,
Bagus


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

Do them in AP.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 22, 2010)

It would be best to try and seperate away the base metals first BEFORE you
put them in AP. Break off the fingers from the memory for example and
if you see obvious things like components, resistors, etc. try and not
put that in with the gold that you want to process and refine.


----------



## chrishawn (Jun 24, 2010)

Im not one of the experts, butAp will work, however Glorycloud is right. I prosesed 5 lbs of cell phone boards with out removing the small componants and came out with a big mess, i did get a small amount of gold but in my opinion it was not worth it. I got another 5or6 lbs of cell boards and dont want to mess with them, if anyone does iwould sell or trade them.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 24, 2010)

How much are you looking for the boards? I might be interested in tackling them....they would work out nice with the small assortment that I'm collecting. I'm still a baby at this, but I'm learning how to crawl :lol: I don't nearly have enough of what I have to warrant getting further into it, but with that amount of boards I could probably swing it...again if it isn't too much cost for the boards.

Rusty

PS if you would like email me offline. Thanks


----------



## texan (Jun 25, 2010)

I have spent most of the last year learning the procedures that others have blazed the trail on in this forum. I have been gradually adopting these procedures for doing cell phones and I am not finished yet developing a set of protocalls that work for me and the small lab I have set up in my garage. I have over 10k of complete cell phones of every make and model you can imagine. The amount of material you have is just enough to get you started in this hobby...and that is what it will have to be because there is not enough money/time to realize out of it any kind of living...but it sure is fun to watch all the gold swim around in the flask after separating it from whatever part it came from. I have also come to believe that a large percentage of the gold in the phones is hidden in the microprocessors and other integrated circuit chips. I have pulled apart several chips that show no gold on the surface and the dang things look like Fort Knox under the microscope. You can see some of the photos I have posted by pulling my other posts on the forum. It seems like the more the designers try to miniturize electronic components, the more they find they need the gold for heat disapation, electrical conductivity etc. 

Without going into a procedural manual specific to cell phones at present... study the forum to get started. Separate the phones into component parts and process with the procedures outlined here by others....thats how I started. 

One more note...I know there are other PM's in the phones but I am just concentrating on the gold at present and nothing is be being thrown away...

Be safe.

Texan


----------



## bagus (Jun 25, 2010)

chrishawn said:


> Im not one of the experts, butAp will work, however Glorycloud is right. I prosesed 5 lbs of cell phone boards with out removing the small componants and came out with a big mess, i did get a small amount of gold but in my opinion it was not worth it. I got another 5or6 lbs of cell boards and dont want to mess with them, if anyone does iwould sell or trade them.



2 days ago I throw these boards into AP but unfortunately I didn't read Glorycloud reply and ended up with a big mess  Lots of small component mix with the gold..tomorrow I'll try to dissolve the gold in HCl-Cl and I'll post the result later..


----------



## bagus (Jun 25, 2010)

texan said:


> I have spent most of the last year learning the procedures that others have blazed the trail on in this forum. I have been gradually adopting these procedures for doing cell phones and I am not finished yet developing a set of protocalls that work for me and the small lab I have set up in my garage. I have over 10k of complete cell phones of every make and model you can imagine. The amount of material you have is just enough to get you started in this hobby...and that is what it will have to be because there is not enough money/time to realize out of it any kind of living...but it sure is fun to watch all the gold swim around in the flask after separating it from whatever part it came from. I have also come to believe that a large percentage of the gold in the phones is hidden in the microprocessors and other integrated circuit chips. I have pulled apart several chips that show no gold on the surface and the dang things look like Fort Knox under the microscope. You can see some of the photos I have posted by pulling my other posts on the forum. It seems like the more the designers try to miniturize electronic components, the more they find they need the gold for heat disapation, electrical conductivity etc.
> 
> Without going into a procedural manual specific to cell phones at present... study the forum to get started. Separate the phones into component parts and process with the procedures outlined here by others....thats how I started.
> 
> ...



Yeah I love watching all the gold swim around in my flask  this is my first time and I know that I'll make some mistake but I'll learn and try to develop a suitable protocol for myself  
next time I'll try using Nitric Acid rather than AP (I guess the process will be faster), I just can't stand waiting for another day to see the gold floating around  

Thanks for your advice Texan 

Bagus,


----------



## texan (Jun 25, 2010)

You do not need to go to nitric acid until you have plenty of experience with the AP process. The use of nitric is an entirely different process and can be very dangerous until you have the skills necessary to handle it. I have a background working in a chemistry lab and have found no need to get any nitric so far. 

Take your time...

Have you read C.M. Hoke's book yet on gold refining? It is required reading for this forum. 

Texan


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2010)

texan said:


> You do not need to go to nitric acid until you have plenty of experience with the AP process. The use of nitric is an entirely different process and can be very dangerous until you have the skills necessary to handle it. I have a background working in a chemistry lab and have found no need to get any nitric so far.
> 
> Take your time...
> 
> ...



This is correct nitric bring up a whole new bunch of items to deal with get use to the AP first. When you have no problems with that process then move to nitiric.


----------



## bagus (Jun 30, 2010)

I only got 0.2gr from 2kg's board scrap but I haven't processed the black flatpack from those boards, I'm using Nitric Acid to dissolve the base metal.


----------



## bagus (Jul 7, 2010)

2.15grams gold from 20kgs cellphone boards (without flatpacks) :mrgreen:



Now I got another kind of pcb...anybody can identify these pcb's for me? what are they and where the gold except from its fingers?






As for the finger I plan to extract them in dilute nitric first and after a couple wash I'll dissolve the gold in HCl-Cl, any opinion?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 7, 2010)

They look like P-II or maybe P-III processors.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a post detailing the yields. 

Slotted CPU Yields

Here's a thread with supporting links (be sure to follow the links for the cpu information):

Scrap Yields

Steve


----------



## bagus (Jul 8, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> I have a post detailing the yields.
> 
> Slotted CPU Yields
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information Steve


----------

